# 

## Taifa

! , ,        ?   ,      .   ,    0 % (   ),           .   ,       ?      /?

----------


## 22

?        0%

----------


## Taifa

> ?        0%



 , ,       .
      ?    ?
 ,   ,     0?  -        -   .

----------

> ?


.


> ,     0?


     0%.

----------


## Taifa

> .     0%.


    - /? /

----------

.

----------


## Taifa

> .


  ,       .
  ,    :     0% - 0 , ,    12  /      0% - 0 ?
         ,   ,      ?

----------


## Taifa

, ,  , ,   ,   ...

----------


## 22

180     0%      ,   18%   !

----------


## Sverzok

, ,  .    , -,       , , .    ,       / . ,      , ..        ,   0% . -     ,   ,      ?         ,       (  )   .    .

----------

Sverzok,             . , ,  .         ?

----------

> ?


.



> , ,


   -  ,           .         (, ),  ,   .     50 .  -     .    -   0%. /      . .

----------

. ..    .  ,     ?      .

----------

> .  ,     ?


 .

----------

,  ...  :
 -    18%(   ),        =0%.
1)    -  18%  -  (        )?

2) ,  -    0%,    .   18%       (..  -   =18%),        (..    ,    ..)?
3)    ?

----------

.   ,  :


> ,    :     0% - 0 , ,    12,   /      0% - 0 ?


  ,          ,   .
         ?

----------

> ,          ,   .
>          ?


     USD 50000-00    ,     ""   (  )       (.    117-, .3)

----------

,     ,         ,        ,       (..         )?       ?  ,        50000 USD    ?          ?

----------

:        ,   -12  ?    ,      .    ,     0%?

----------

!
, 
  .     .   ,            .    ?    ?
  ,  ,                 .
        . 
      ?  ,     -         (..         -   ),    ,     ,   .....

       :       1          .   -   50000 ,       -   ....      ?

----------

> ?    ?


 . .




> 1


       /? .

----------

